# العهد القديم و التاريخ



## الحقيقةوالحق (15 يونيو 2008)

اولاً تحية لجميع البشر و اخوتي بالانسانية 
اخوكم ملحد و ذكرت ذلك لكي لا يعتقد احد بأنني مسلم و يقول لي قران محمد به و به .........
لأنني كنت مسلم و اعلم ما بالقرآن و لا اكترث له بعد الآن و لا يهمني بل أنقده في المنتديات اللادينية
ارجو ان تكون الصورة قد توضحت .....
الآن سوف اطرح عدة امور عن ما ورد بالكتاب المقدس بالعهدين القديم  و الجديد و لكن سوف اركز اكثر على العهد القديم, هي امور في حقل التاريخ و الميثولوجيا و تلاقح الحضارات و الثقافات و القصص في الكتاب المقدس فقط لا غير ... و بالمناسبة تلك الامور التي سوف اطرحها هي احد الاسباب في بدايات الحادي او بالأحرى لادينيتي و من ثم الحاد 
فهل من أحد عندهُ خلفية عن هذه الامور لكي ابدأ النقاش ؟

كل المحبة للجميع


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل من أحد*

الاخ العزيز
نظامنا في المنتدى هو الخوض في موضوع واحد و لا نخلط مع بعض, لذلك اطرح اول ما عندك في هذا الموضوع ثم انتقل الى موضوع اخر بأنزال موضوع جديد

اتمنى ان تختار عنوان افضل لموضوعك لكي تجذب الاعضاء و ردودهم لموضوعك

تفضل بطرح عنوان موضوعك و ما عندك و انا ساستمر معك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل من أحد*

*شكراً للزميل  و ارجو ان يكون الحوار مفيد لأنني بصراحة هذا ما ابتغيه 
اما بالنسبة للنقاط فهي متصلة مع بعضها البعض و سوف اطرحها بطريقة 
جيدة و غير معقدة لكي نحاول الوصول إلى الحقائق 
شكراً*


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل من أحد*

أولاً سوف نتكلم عن العبرانيين و العهد القديم و تحركاتهم و تأثرهم بالحضارات و الثقافات للشعوب التي احتكوا بها و التي بدت واضحة جداً بالعقيدة و الديانة اليهودية و كتابها 


ايل اخذت من اللغة الكنعانية و هي تعني الالوهية و ايل هو احد الآلهة الكنعانية , و نجد يعقوب "اسرائيل" اسرا تعني عبد  - ايل تعني اله 

الآن قصة  نوح و الطوفان
 الطوفان بين التوراة و مخطوطات الملاحم السومرية :
قصة الطوفان لجلجامش "Gilgamesh" سبقت الديانة اليهودية المسيحية بأكثر من 1000 سنة. فإن الكتاب المقدس اليهودي/المسيحي يقول بأن "يهوه" حث حدوث الطوفان. لكن نجد بالاسطورة  "إنليل" سمح للطوفان بان يأخذ مجراه. بتعقب أصول إنليل هنا على الأرض، لقد وجدنا بأنه يعرف أيضا بـ"بل" و الذي تطور لاحقا إلي "بعل" و أخيرا إلي "بالزبوب". "نوح" بني سفينة: الإله إيا حذر "زيوسودر، ZIUSUDRA" المعروف" أوتنابشتيم، UTNAPISHTIM" و ليــــس "نوح" على الطوفان الوشيك و علمه كيف يبني سفينة.   "حمامة" عادت إلي السفينة بجذع زيتون تدل علي إن الطوفان قد أنتهي و إن الماء تراجع. بالنسخة السومرية الأصلية، "غراب" بدلا من "الحمامة

*
و يرجح العلماء بأن العبرانيين اخذوا تلك القصص اثناء السبي البابلي*

*
الآن اقوال من الكتاب المقدس  شبيهة تماماً بأقوال في كتب حضارات قبل الكتاب المقدس و تحمل نفس المعنى :-



هنا نرى الطريقة و العقلية البشرية و صياغتها للأحكام 


سفر الخروج 21:24
24. وَعَيْناً بِعَيْنٍ، وَسِنّاً بِسِنٍّ، وَيَداً بِيَدٍ، وَرِجْلاً بِرِجْلٍ

شريعة حامورابي:
المادة" :196 إذا فقأ رجل عين رجل (آخر)، فعليهم أن يفقأوا عينه."
المادة" :200 إذا قلع رجل سن رجل من طبقته، فعليهم أن يقلعوا سنه." 


نفس العقلية نكمل ...........

 أقوال احيقار

سفر الأمثال 15:29:
العصا و التوبيخ يعطيان حكمة، و الصبي المطلق إلي هواه يخجل أمه.

أقوال أحيقار:
يا بني، إذا أدبتك بالعصا فلن تموت، ولكن إذا تركت لك العنان فانك لن تعيش.

أقوال أحيقار:
لا تمنع العصا عن ابنك. ان كنت لا تستطيع ان تمنع ابنك عن الشر فلا تمنع عنه العصا.

مرة اخرى نفس العقلية البشرية و طريقة التفكير .............

نكمل 


التعليم الحكمي بكلمة "يا بني  في الكتاب المقدس:

امثال 1:7 يا بني احفظ كلامي و اذخر وصاياي عندك، احفظ وصاياي فتحا.
امثال 20:4 "يا بني أصغ إلي كلامي، أمل إذنك إلي أقوالي."
امثال 1:4 اسمع يا بني و اقبل أقوالي فتكثر سنو حياتك كذلك سيرخ.
سر طوبيا 2:4 " اسمع يا بني كلمات فمي واجعلها في قلبك مثل الأساس.

سرق من أقوال أحيقار:
يا بني لا تبح بكل ما يصل مسمعك، ولا تقل شيئا عما تراه.
يا بني نادان، إن سمعت كلمة فاتركها تموت بقلبك و لا تبح بها لإنسان لئلا تصبح جمرة في فمك فتكويك
يا بني لا تحل عقدة ربطت و لا تعقد عقدة حلت." 


ايضاً اسطورة  أسطورة إنكي وننخرساج نجد بها عقلية الخلق من طين و هي سبقت الاديان الابراهيمية و التوراة ............
*

*
هذه مجرد عينة لكي ارى نوعية و كيفية ردودكم و التوراة و بكامل اسفاره لا تكاد ان ترى عدم التأثر الواضح بحضارات الشرق القديم و حسب تحركات العبرانيين من بلاد ما بين النهرين الى بلاد كنعان و الى مصر القديمة ناهيك عن المغالطات التاريخية حسب تواريخ التوراة  التي سوف اتي اليها لاحقاً لذا تفضل اخي الكريم انتظر رأيك بهذه الامور و شكراً مسبقاً *


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل من أحد*

*اما بالنسبة لأسم الموضوع فيمكنك طرح اسم معين لأنني لا ابتغي جذب الزوار و القراء بل ابتغي للأستفادة بالمقام الاول*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد*

*لى سؤال, لقد حددت فى مشاركتك أن الأساطير والديانات التى تكلمت عنها تسبق اليهودية, فعلى أي اساس قلت هذا؟*


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل من أحد*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *لى سؤال, لقد حددت فى مشاركتك أن الأساطير والديانات التى تكلمت عنها تسبق اليهودية, فعلى أي اساس قلت هذا؟*



العلم يا صديقي ملحمة جلجامش و هذه الامور قبل اليهودية اما عن فترات تدوين التوراة من 1500 ق م و اصعد فذلك خير دلي و تستطيع البحث بالويب عن هذه الامور لكنها معروفة  ..........................

انا ابحث عن مناقش عالم بهذه الامور تحياتي


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل من أحد*

صديقي مخطوطات ملحمة جلجامش التي وجدت هي ايضاً منقولة من لسان الى لسان و غالبية الاسطر تنتهي ب لماذا 

مقتبس من وايكيبديا و نوح من وجهة نظر الاكاديميين 
و على السريع لكن يمكنك البحث بكل حرية 


> إستنادا إلى معظم المؤرخين و الأكاديميين في مجال اللغات فإن التوراة التي يعتبر أقدم كتاب ديني ذكر قصة نوح هو في الحقيقة عبارة عن مجموعة من المخطوطات كتبت من قبل العديد من الكتاب وليس من كاتب واحد أو مصدر واحد وإنها على الأغلب قد جمعت في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد [3] ، ونتيجة الإختلاف في المصادر فإن التوراة يظهر شخصيتين متناقضتين لنوح فتارة نرى نوح كرجل زاهد قريبا من "الخالق الأعظم" الذي إختاره ليخلص البشرية من الدمار وتارة أخرى نرى التوراة يصف نوح كأول فلاح في البشرية وكان أول صانع للنبيذ ويرى بعض المحللين إن هذا التناقض في وصف الشخصية قد يكون معناه انه ربما حدث خطأ اثناء نقل الروايات وإن بطل قصة الطوفان قد يكون جد نوح وإسمه بالعبرية أينوخ وبالعربية إدريس وإن هناك إحتمالا ان التشابه في العبرية بين إسمي نوح و آينوخ قد يكون سببا رئيسيا في هذا التناقض [4] [5].
> يعتقد البعض ان هذه البقعة على جبل آرارات في تركيا هي المنطقة التي إستقرت عليها سفينة نوح
> يعتقد البعض ان هذه البقعة على جبل آرارات في تركيا هي المنطقة التي إستقرت عليها سفينة نوح
> 
> ...


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/نوح#.D....83.D8.A7.D8.AF.D9.8A.D9.85.D9.8A.D9.8A.D9.86

رأي الكاتب الانجليزي الكبير هـ ج ويلز بخصوص قصة الطوفان 
يرى الكاتب الكبير أن حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط كان جافا ، لأن مضيق جبل طارق كان مسدودا ولذلك كان صالحا للمعيشة ، ولنسمى الجدار الحجرى الذي كان يسد مضيق جبل طارق
" سد الموت"
ويرى هذا الحوض كان صالحا للزراعة و كانت تعيش فيه مجموعة كبيرة من الأقوام المتميزة.
- وفي زمن ما قبل التاريخ، بدأ "سد الموت" في التخلخل ، وبدأ يسرب المياه، و في البداية كان هذا التسريب بسيطا نسبيا ، و بدأت الأقوام التي كانت تعيش في حوض البحر تشعر بالمشكلة رويدا رويدا، و قامت المياه بإغراق المناطق الواطئة و ظلت المناطق العالية بمأمن منها .
- و تحول الحوض الكبير لمجموعة كبيرة من الجزر يفصل بينها مساحات مائية تتفاوت في عمقها .
- وبعد ذلك بدأ يحدث تسارع في معدل انهيار سد الموت و معه بدأ التسارع الشديد في اندفاع الماء و بدأت الكثير من الأقوام في الهروب من هذا الحوض الملعون و غرقت الكثير من الأقوام.
- وبداهة أن كثيرا من هذه الأقوام عندما حوصروا إستطاعوا فك دائرة الحصار عن طريق بناء المراكب.
- و عندما هربت هذه الأقوام من حوض الموت هذا ، حملت معها ذكريات الحصار المائي و الأشخاص الماهرين الذين استطاعوا أن يهربوا و من هنا نشأت قصة نوح و الطوفان.


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (15 يونيو 2008)

لي عودة و انا الآن مضطر للذهاب 
شكراً للجميع 
تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل من أحد*



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> أولاً سوف نتكلم عن العبرانيين و العهد القديم و تحركاتهم و تأثرهم بالحضارات و الثقافات للشعوب التي احتكوا بها و التي بدت واضحة جداً بالعقيدة و الديانة اليهودية و كتابها




اخي العزيز, انت في منتدى مسيحي و يحز في نفسنا ان تصف عقيدتنا و كتابنا بأنه متأثر بثقافات و شعوب اخرى و كأنك تقول ان كتابكم هذا هو نتاج بشري
قد يكون هذا ما تؤمن انت به, و لك كل الحق فلن يجادلك احد بما تؤمن, لكن ليس من حقك ان تأتي في بيتنا و تصف كتابنا بهذا الوصف, لذلك اتمنى منك ان تحترم مشاعرنا و كتابنا و يمكنك ان تناقش دون ذكر هذه الالفاظ و لا جرح مشاعر الغير

انا اعتقد انك شخص مؤدب و ستحترم هذا, خصوصاً اني التمست ادبك في مشاركاتك القليلة و اتمنى ان اكون صائب في ظني

لنأتي الى اول موضوعك و هو فعلا شئ لم استطع ان اربطه بباقي الموضوع, لكن لنبدأ به و ننتقل الى باقي موضوعك لاحقاً



> ايل اخذت من اللغة الكنعانية و هي تعني الالوهية و ايل هو احد الآلهة الكنعانية , و نجد يعقوب "اسرائيل" اسرا تعني عبد - ايل تعني اله


 
اولاً انت تكلمت بدون دليل, فمن الغير المنصف ان تتصور ان القارئ ملم باللغة الكنعانية ليعرف صحة كلامك من عدمه

ثانياً معنى كلمة اسرائيل مشروحة في الكتاب المقدس المُفسر نفسه و هي تعني المجاهد مع الله

ثالثاً اذا كان هناك تشابه بين الكلمات و لفظها بين الشعوب المتقاربة فهذا لا يعني بالضرور تشابه القصد من المعنى خصوصاً ان الكلمة بالعبرية لها معناها المذكور اعلاه, فلا يحق لك ان تأتي و تفسر معنى الكلمة بلغة اخرى, خصوصاً ان الكلمة لها معناها في العبرية

اخيراً استفسر عن هذه المقدمة الغريبة التي لا علاقة لها بالطوفان في بقية موضوعك, الذي سنأتي اليه لاحقاً

فنحن نحب ان نبسط الامور على القارئ فهو يهمنا و ان لم يهمك

احب اشير الى دعم ما تذكره من ادلة على ما تذكره ليتسنى لنا التأكد و البحث ايضاً

سلام و نعمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: هل من أحد*



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> العلم يا صديقي ملحمة جلجامش و هذه الامور قبل اليهودية اما عن فترات تدوين التوراة من 1500 ق م و اصعد فذلك خير دلي و تستطيع البحث بالويب عن هذه الامور لكنها معروفة  ..........................
> 
> انا ابحث عن مناقش عالم بهذه الامور تحياتي



*ما مصدر قولك, فما تقوله ليس صحيح, أما عن تدوين التوارة فهو شئ, وزمن نشأتها شئ أخر, واحتملنى فالأمر ليس منافسة, بل حوار, وأنا أتكلم عن دراية*


----------



## geegoo (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العهد القديم و التاريخ*



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> اولاً تحية لجميع البشر و اخوتي بالانسانية
> اخوكم ملحد و ذكرت ذلك لكي لا يعتقد احد بأنني مسلم و يقول لي قران محمد به و به .........
> لأنني كنت مسلم و اعلم ما بالقرآن و لا اكترث له بعد الآن و لا يهمني بل أنقده في المنتديات اللادينية
> ارجو ان تكون الصورة قد توضحت .....
> ...


لماذا لا تفتح حوار مواز في منتدي الحوار الاسلامي عما وجدته في الاسلام و القرآن الذي تنقده الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هناك الكثير من الاخوة المسلمين الذين يهمهم الرد عليك فيما تقول ....


----------



## pariah12 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من أحد*



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> صديقي مخطوطات ملحمة جلجامش التي وجدت هي ايضاً منقولة من لسان الى لسان و غالبية الاسطر تنتهي ب لماذا
> 
> مقتبس من وايكيبديا و نوح من وجهة نظر الاكاديميين
> و على السريع لكن يمكنك البحث بكل حرية
> ...



*مذهل....  قصة الطوفان قصة واضحه بأن الارض باكملها تغطت بالماء زليس بقعه جعرافيه معينه، والجدير بالذكر انه وجد كتابات لعدة شعوب (الاشورين والاغريق) تختلف في حظارتها ولغتها عن بعض كتبت عن هذه الحادثه.  يرى العلماء ان كل ما كثرة الروايات من الاسره الانسانيه عن الطوفان من عدة مصادر مختلفه كلما كان هذا دليل على حدوثه وليس العكس.  انه يثبت صدق الحادثه في الكتاب المقدس. 
من الكتاب المقدس، هناك 9 اثباتات ان الطوفان كان حادثه عالميه 
1- كل الجبال تغطت بالماء
2- الوعد بقوس قزح
3- الفلك كان ضخم جدا 
4- كل البشر قتلوا 
5- كل الحيوانات التي على اليابسه والتي تتنفس قتلت
6- [Hebrew / "Mabbool" - Greek / "Kataklusmos" (cataclysm)]  ورود المعنى للحادثه باللغه العبرانيه واليوانيه الاصليه وتعني التغير العنيق والمفاجيء 
7- بقاء نوح في الفلك لسنة
8- كل الارض دمرت
9- البشر كتيرون على الارض: تكوين 6:1 ولما بدأَ النَّاسُ يَكثُرونَ على وجهِ الأرض


*


----------



## pariah12 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العهد القديم و التاريخ*



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> اولاً تحية لجميع البشر و اخوتي بالانسانية
> اخوكم ملحد و ذكرت ذلك لكي لا يعتقد احد بأنني مسلم و يقول لي قران محمد به و به .........
> لأنني كنت مسلم و اعلم ما بالقرآن و لا اكترث له بعد الآن و لا يهمني بل أنقده في المنتديات اللادينية
> ارجو ان تكون الصورة قد توضحت .....
> ...



اهلا بالحقيقه والحق....

لم تذكر لنا ما هو نوع الالحاد التي تؤمن به؟  نتمنى فكره بسيطه عن رايك.  شكرا


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

مقتبس من الزميل My Rock



> اخي العزيز, انت في منتدى مسيحي و يحز في نفسنا ان تصف عقيدتنا و كتابنا بأنه متأثر بثقافات و شعوب اخرى و كأنك تقول ان كتابكم هذا هو نتاج بشري



اعتذر 



> اولاً انت تكلمت بدون دليل, فمن الغير المنصف ان تتصور ان القارئ ملم باللغة الكنعانية ليعرف صحة كلامك من عدمه



من هو ايل ؟ و ما معنى ايل ؟ هل تعلم ؟ اجبني لكي اعود و اكمل 



> ثانياً معنى كلمة اسرائيل مشروحة في الكتاب المقدس المُفسر نفسه و هي تعني المجاهد مع الله



صديقي انت تتكلم مع ملحد و لا يهمني نظرة الكتاب المقدس او اي كتاب ديني آخر للأمور و ما يهمني هو العلم و الاكتشافات و الوقائع 



> ثالثاً اذا كان هناك تشابه بين الكلمات و لفظها بين الشعوب المتقاربة فهذا لا يعني بالضرور تشابه القصد من المعنى خصوصاً ان الكلمة بالعبرية لها معناها المذكور اعلاه, فلا يحق لك ان تأتي و تفسر معنى الكلمة بلغة اخرى, خصوصاً ان الكلمة لها معناها في العبرية



صديقي اللغة العبرية فيها ضمائر و احرف من اللغات الاكادية و الكنعانية الخ يعني التأثير واضح على اللغة العبرية و من لغات الشعوب التي احتكوا بها و هل تريد امثلة ؟



> اخيراً استفسر عن هذه المقدمة الغريبة التي لا علاقة لها بالطوفان في بقية موضوعك, الذي سنأتي اليه لاحقاً


انا كان القصد من ربطي هو جمع التأثيرات ككل و ربطها مع بعضها البعض لتظهر الصورة بشكل واضح 
فقط لا غير

شكراً للزميل 


مقتبس من الزميل صوت صارخ 



> ما مصدر قولك, فما تقوله ليس صحيح, أما عن تدوين التوارة فهو شئ, وزمن نشأتها شئ أخر, واحتملنى فالأمر ليس منافسة, بل حوار, وأنا أتكلم عن دراية





> ما مصدر قولك, فما تقوله ليس صحيح, أما عن تدوين التوارة فهو شئ, وزمن نشأتها شئ أخر, واحتملنى فالأمر ليس منافسة, بل حوار, وأنا أتكلم عن دراية



هل تريد بحث منطقي عن تدوين التوراة ؟
اما بالنسبة لصحة قولي فخذ هذا من وايكيبيديا و امل ان يكون كافي و يمكنك البحث 



> حمورابي حكم بابل بين عامي 1792 - 1750 ق . م وهو من الأموريين ، كانت البلاد دويلات منقسمة تتنازع السلطة ،فوحدها مكونا إمبراطورية ضمت كل العراق و سوريا جزء من بلاد الشام و سوريا حتى سواحل البحر المتوسط وبلاد عيلام ومناطق أخرى. وكان حمورابي شخصية عسكرية لها القدرة الادارية والتنظيمية والعسكرية. ومسلته الشهيرة المنحوتة من حجر الديوريت الأسود والمحفوظة الآن في متحف اللوفر بباريس ، تعتبر أقدم وأشمل القوانين في وادي الرافدين بل والعالم. وتحتوي مسلة حمورابي على 282 مادة تعالج مختلف شؤون الحياة. فيها تنظيما لكل مجالات الحياة وعلى جانب كبير من الدقة لواجبات الافراد وحقوقهم في المجتمع ، كل حسب وظيفته ومسؤوليته. بعد وفاة حمورابي تولى الحكم خمسة ملوك أخرهم "سمسو ديتانا" الذي هاجم الحيثيون البلاد في زمنه في عام 1594 ق. م واحتلوها ، وخربوا العاصمة ونهبوا كنوزها بعدها رجعوا إلى جبال طوروس .



http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حمورابي

هنا ايضاً



> تعتبر شريعة حامورابي أول شريعة مكتوبة في التاريخ البشري وتعود إلى العام 1780 قبل الميلاد وتتكون من مجموعة من [[قانون|القوانين] هناك العديد من الشرائع المشابهه لمثل شريعة حامورابي والتي وصلتنا من لبلاد ما بين الرافدين منها مجموعات القوانين والتشريعات تتضمن مخطوطة أور-نامو، ومخطوطة إشنونا، ومخطوطة لبت-إشتار ملك آيسن الا ان تشريعات حمورابي هي الاولى في التاريخ التي تعتبر متكاملة وشمولية لكل نواحي الحياة في بابل.



http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/شريعة_حمورابي


> بحسب التلمود، ولد موسى بعد حمورابي بـ 400 سنة وتحتوي شريعة موسى بعض الأجزاء المطابقة لأجزاء معروفة من شريعة حمورابي، وبسبب هذا التطابق زعم بعض العلماء أن العبرانيون استسقوا قوانينهم منها. بينما نصَّ كتاب وثائق من وقت العهد القديم: "أنه لا أساس لافتراض أن العبرانيين استعاروا بعضاً من قوانين البابليين. ومع اختلاف مجموعتي القوانين في الصياغة، فإنهما مختلفين في الجوهر".



من نفس الرابط و ادخل لترى المزيد من الامور التي تحمل نفس المعنى لكن بصياغة تختلف قليلاً

امر اخر استغرب عدم علمكم بهذه الامور و زمنها و غالبية المسلمين الذين اناقشهم يعلمون بها

و هناك قرائات و دراسات عديدة لفراس السواح و جورجي كنعان و غيرهم  و هؤلاء ملحدون 
غير ذلك 

مقتبس من الزميل geegoo



> لماذا لا تفتح حوار مواز في منتدي الحوار الاسلامي عما وجدته في الاسلام و القرآن الذي تنقده الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هناك الكثير من الاخوة المسلمين الذين يهمهم الرد عليك فيما تقول ....



انا طرحت هذه الامور في منتدى التوحيد و اعطوني روابط لنفس تلك الامور مردود عليا سابقاً و مكررة و لكن اجاباتهم و شرحهم الطويل لم يكن منطقي الى ذلك الحد و افضل اجابة حصلت عليها هي من طائفة القرآنيين , و طرحت هذه الامور ايضاً على اناس من شهود يهوه الخ.........



pariah12



> مذهل.... قصة الطوفان قصة واضحه بأن الارض باكملها تغطت بالماء زليس بقعه جعرافيه معينه، والجدير بالذكر انه وجد كتابات لعدة شعوب (الاشورين والاغريق) تختلف في حظارتها ولغتها عن بعض كتبت عن هذه الحادثه. يرى العلماء ان كل ما كثرة الروايات من الاسره الانسانيه عن الطوفان من عدة مصادر مختلفه كلما كان هذا دليل على حدوثه وليس العكس. انه يثبت صدق الحادثه في الكتاب المقدس.
> من الكتاب المقدس، هناك 9 اثباتات ان الطوفان كان حادثه عالميه
> 1- كل الجبال تغطت بالماء
> 2- الوعد بقوس قزح
> ...



صديقي هذا الموضوع انا طرحته سابقاً

سفر التكوين الاصحاح السابع

7: 1 و قال الرب لنوح ادخل انت و جميع بيتك الى الفلك لاني اياك رايت بارا لدي في هذا الجيل

7: 2 من جميع البهائم الطاهرة تاخذ معك سبعة سبعة ذكرا و انثى و من البهائم التي ليست بطاهرة اثنين ذكرا و انثى

7: 3 و من طيور السماء ايضا سبعة سبعة ذكرا و انثى لاستبقاء نسل على وجه كل الارض

7: 4 لاني بعد سبعة ايام ايضا امطر على الارض اربعين يوما و اربعين ليلة و امحو عن وجه الارض كل قائم عملته

7: 5 ففعل نوح حسب كل ما امره به الرب

7: 6 و لما كان نوح ابن ست مئة سنة صار طوفان الماء على الارض

7: 7 فدخل نوح و بنوه و امراته و نساء بنيه معه الى الفلك من وجه مياه الطوفان

7: 8 و من البهائم الطاهرة و البهائم التي ليست بطاهرة و من الطيور و كل ما يدب على الارض

7: 9 دخل اثنان اثنان الى نوح الى الفلك ذكرا و انثى كما امر الله نوحا

7: 10 و حدث بعد السبعة الايام ان مياه الطوفان صارت على الارض

7: 11 في سنة ست مئة من حياة نوح في الشهر الثاني في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر في ذلك اليوم انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم و انفتحت طاقات السماء

7: 12 و كان المطر على الارض اربعين يوما و اربعين ليلة

7: 13 في ذلك اليوم عينه دخل نوح و سام و حام و يافث بنو نوح و امراة نوح و ثلاث نساء بنيه معهم الى الفلك

7: 14 هم و كل الوحوش كاجناسها و كل البهائم كاجناسها و كل الدبابات التي تدب على الارض كاجناسها و كل الطيور كاجناسها كل عصفور كل ذي جناح

7: 15 و دخلت الى نوح الى الفلك اثنين اثنين من كل جسد فيه روح حياة

7: 16 و الداخلات دخلت ذكرا و انثى من كل ذي جسد كما امره الله و اغلق الرب عليه

7: 17 و كان الطوفان اربعين يوما على الارض و تكاثرت المياه و رفعت الفلك فارتفع عن الارض

7: 18 و تعاظمت المياه و تكاثرت جدا على الارض فكان الفلك يسير على وجه المياه

7: 19 و تعاظمت المياه كثيرا جدا على الارض فتغطت جميع الجبال الشامخة التي تحت كل السماء

7: 20 خمس عشرة ذراعا في الارتفاع تعاظمت المياه فتغطت الجبال

7: 21 فمات كل ذي جسد كان يدب على الارض من الطيور و البهائم و الوحوش و كل الزحافات التي كانت تزحف على الارض و جميع الناس

7: 22 كل ما في انفه نسمة روح حياة من كل ما في اليابسة مات

7: 23 فمحا الله كل قائم كان على وجه الارض الناس و البهائم و الدبابات و طيور السماء فانمحت من الارض و تبقى نوح و الذين معه في الفلك فقط

7: 24 و تعاظمت المياه على الارض مئة و خمسين يوم




> قصة الطوفان قصة واضحه بأن الارض باكملها تغطت بالماء زليس بقعه جعرافيه



في الزمن المقدر لقصة الطوفان لم تتغطى كل الارض بالماء و هذا امر اخر ضد الكتاب المقدس بشكل واضح


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

pariah12


> اهلا بالحقيقه والحق....
> 
> لم تذكر لنا ما هو نوع الالحاد التي تؤمن به؟ نتمنى فكره بسيطه عن رايك. شكرا



شكراً للزميل و تستطيع القول عن لاأدري , اي غير متأكد و يمكن ان يكون ههناك موجد او خالق او يمكن عدم وجود خالق او موجد و انا تركت الاديان من فترة قصيرة عدة اشهر فقط لكن التفكير بها كان منذ سنيين


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من الجميع البحث عن كل تلك الامور لكي نريح بعضنا بالحوار و لي عودة 
تحياتي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 يونيو 2008)

الصديق الفاضل مرحبا بك معنا ....

محور تساؤلك هو *وجود تشابة بين بعض الموضوعات الموجوده في العهد القديم و الاساطير* المتداولة ..

وهنا نتسأل معا ..

*من أخذ من من ؟؟؟*
أو بمعنى اخر ..

من الذي نقل من من ؟؟؟؟ ... 

هل رواة *الاساطير *هم الذين نقلوا من *الكتاب المقدس* أم الكتاب المقدس هو الذي نقل عن *رواة الاساطير* !!!

إجابة هذا السؤال اجابة حاسمة لتلك النقطة التي تطرحها ..

لنفكر معا .. 
وأبدأ معك بمثال سأعطيك مثال 

في مثل ثقافتك بالتأكيد سمعت عن برومثيوس .. وهو واحد من (التيتان) أي العمالقه في الروايات الاغريقية القديمة .. وهو من قرر - كما يتراوونها- *أن يهدي الانسان النار* !!!

*تلك هي الاسطورة ..*
فمن أين نشأت ؟؟؟

يرى علماء الاساطير أن تلك الاسطورة نشأت عندما شاهد الانسان *الاول الحرائق المتولدة من البرق اثناء العواصف فدارت مخيلته ليبين القصة *...

فالحقيقة في الموضوع هي *وجود النار* .. 
و الاسطورة هي طريقة حصول البشر عليها ..

فهل لأن *النار* ذكرت في الاسطورة  جعلنا ننكر وجود (*النار*) ؟؟؟!!

*بالتأكيد لا ..... فالنار حقيقة ..*

هذه كانت النقطة الاولى لبداية الرد ..

وننتقل للنقطة الثانية .. لنرى كيف يعرف العلماء الاسطورة ..

لاختلاف و تنوع الاساطير اخذ العلماء بعض المناهج المختلفة لتفسير منشأ الاساطير يهمنا منها في موضوعنا هنا التالي :


> أ‌- المنهج اليوهيمري الذي يعد من أقدم تلك المناهج ، ويرى الاسطورة *قصة لامجاد أبطال وفضلاء غابرين** .*




يرى هذا المنهج أن الشخصيات حقيقة أخذت منها الرويات حتى اصبحت (اساطير)



> المنهج العقلي ألذي يذهب الى نشوء الاسطورة نتيجة سوء فهم إرتكبه أفراد في تفسيرهم ، أو قراءتهم أو سردهم *لرواية أو حادث تم بالزمن الغابر*




لاحظ معي أن هذا المنهج يرى أن الاسطورة سوء *فهم لأحداث حدثت بالفعل*



> أما الحكاية البطولية ، فهي تتسم ببعض ما تتسم به الخرافة من إغراق في الخيال ، وبعدها عن الواقع ، الا *أن لها أصلاً في الحقيقة الموضوعية* ، ضخّم وبولغ فيه ، وعمل الخيال البشري الخلاق عمله ، غير انه خال من طابع الجد والقداسة ، فهي قصص دنيوية وغير مقدسة ، ومحددة تحديداً زمانياً ومكانياً ، وهو ما يبرر قيام الباحث ، بالعملية العكسية ، أي الصعود من الادب الى الاسطورة




هذا المنهج أيضا يعزو الحكايات لاصل تم في الحقيقة ثم تناقل بشكل أو بأخر ...

من كل مما فات نستطيع أن نرى أن هذا التشابة بين الروايات الدينية وبعض مما تتناقله الاساطير لا يؤدي الي (أسطرة) الدين بل هو يؤدي الي (تدين) الاسطورة

اي ان الاسطورة هي المأخوذة من الدين وليس العكس..

ولإثبات أن تلك الاحداث الواردة في سؤالك  حدثت بالفعل وتم تناقلها في سورة اساطير لي عودة معك فإنتظرني ..

وبعد الانتهاء معا نتحدث عن تشابة التعاليم التي اتيت بها ..


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

> ولإثبات أن تلك الاحداث الواردة في سؤالك حدثت بالفعل وتم تناقلها في سورة اساطير لي عودة معك فإنتظرني ..
> 
> وبعد الانتهاء معا نتحدث عن تشابة التعاليم التي اتيت بها ..



تفضل و انا بالانتظار


----------



## pariah12 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: العهد القديم و التاريخ*



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> في الزمن المقدر لقصة الطوفان لم تتغطى كل الارض بالماء و هذا امر اخر ضد الكتاب المقدس بشكل واضح




دليلك؟؟؟

وأضع لك دلالائي في وقت لاحق.


----------



## pariah12 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: العهد القديم و التاريخ*



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> pariah12
> 
> 
> شكراً للزميل و تستطيع القول عن لاأدري , اي غير متأكد و يمكن ان يكون ههناك موجد او خالق او يمكن عدم وجود خالق او موجد و انا تركت الاديان من فترة قصيرة عدة اشهر فقط لكن التفكير بها كان منذ سنيين



وكيف تأكدت انك غير متأكد؟


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 يونيو 2008)

*


الحقيقةوالحق قال:



			تفضل و انا بالانتظار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*شكرا زميلي العزيز و اعذرني لضيق وقتي ربما اقسم الرد على موضوعك في عدة مشاركات ..*

*نستكمل ..*

*نتسائل معا .. هل الطوفان حدث بالفعل ؟؟*

*يرى العلماء أن الطوفان و يطلقون عليه (الحدث العظيم) أو (الكارثة العظمى) حدث بالفعل مابين 7200 قبل الميلاد و 6900 قبل الميلاد ..*
*ويعتقد البعض ايضا انه حدث عام 5000 قبل الميلاد و اخرون عام 3700 قبل الميلاد ...*

*و اختلفت الاراء حول السبب ما بين قائل انه بسبب نيزك هبط على الارض أو ذوبان للجليد أو تغير درجات الحرارة في باطن الارض و غيرها ..*


*ولا يعنينا في هذا الامر ما السبب فانا حسب أيماني ارى انها كلها بيد الله - ولا احاجك بهذا الايمان - ولكن نتفق معا أن الطوفان حدث بالفعل ... وهذا يكفينا معا لأنه ما ذكرة كتابي المقدس ..*


*اتدري صديقي لماذا عرضت لك أكثر من تاريخ متوقع لحدوث الفيضان ؟؟*
*لانك كما تعلم أن تاريخ تدوين ملحمة جلجاميش كان نحو 2500 قبل الميلاد ..*
*ومن المتعارف عليه في الاساطير ان تاريخ التدوين ليس هو تاريخ النشأة .. فالتدوين يتم بعد فترات من التواتر و النقل ..*

*وعلى هذا تصبح الفترة ما بين أقرب تاريخ للطوفان و تاريخ تدوين الملحمة نحو الالف و مائتان عام كاملة من التواتر و النقل ..*
*ولهذا منطقيته في أن الاحداث حدثت ثم تناقلها البشر بطريقتهم و اسلوبهم حتى وصلت الي الشكل ماهو عليه في الملحمة .. كما يقول علم الاساطير ...*

*ولنكمل حوارنا نرى أن موسى امر من الله ان يكتب ما تم عن الطوفان نحو عام 1446 قبل الميلاد ... وقت كتابة سفر التكوين ...*

*وبعد اتفاقنا على ان الطوفان حقيقة .*
*لهذا يظهر امامنا احتمالان :*

*الاول : حدوث الطوفان قبل عام 3700 ق.م. وتناقله بين الببشر حتى تحول لاسطورة دونت عام 2500 قبل الميلاد .. و أمر الله موسى بكتابة حقيقة الامر في سفر التكوين عام 1446 وما بعده ..* *وهو الاحتمال الصحيح*


*الثاني : حدوث الطوفان قبل عام 3500 ق.م. وتناقله بين البشر حتى تحول لاسطورة عام 2500 قبل الميلاد ونقله موسى من الملحمة عام 1446 وما بعده ... وهذا هو الاحتمال الذي تريد ان ترجحه ..*


*والاحتمال الثاني مرفوض لعده اسباب :*
*1- اختلاف الاعمدة الاساسية لقصة الطوفان في التكوين عن نظيرتها في الملحمة على الوجه التالي :*

*أ. محور ملحمة جلجاميش أن جلجاميش ملك أورك - 2700 قبل الميلاد الي 2650 قبل الميلاد - يبحث عن الخلود وسمع قصة الطوفان عرضا اثناء رحلته من شخص يدعى (أوتنابشتم) الذي قابله ليسأله عن طريقه الخلود !!! وهذا غير متواجد بالتكوين *


*ب: راوي قصة الطوفان لجلجاميش (أوتنابشتم ) هو بطل الطوفان .. وهو حاصل على الخلود من الالهه هو وزوجته كما ذكر في روايته .. وهذا مخالف تماما لما جاء في التكوين عن نوح فهو لم يحصل على الخلود رغم طول ايام حياته ..*


*ج: كان سبب الطوفان هو الالهه .. بينما ذكر موسى أنه الله الواحد لغضبه على البشر ... وهي نقطة اختلاف جوهرية ..*
*وغيرها ...*


*وبعد هذا ان اخذنا في الأعتبار أن موسى كان يجيد القراءة و الكتابة وذو ثقافة واسعه بحكم تواجده في بيت فرعون لكان من المنطق أن نرى اكثر من تشابة بين رواية التكوين و رواية الملحمة ..*
*لكن الواقع أن الاختلافات أكثر من التشابهات ...*


*ووما يؤكد المنهج العام الذي أطرحه لك أن العلماء وجدوا ما يزيد عن 600 من الموروثات الشعبية التي تتحدث عن الطوفان - بخلاف الملحمة - وكشف هذا التحليل تشابهاً في نقاط رئيسية عديدة مثل:*
*1-  الفساد الذي ساد الجنس البشري قبل الطوفان *
*2- التحذير من الطوفان الذي لم يلق له الناس بالاً *
*3- سفينة النجاة نجاة ثمانية أشخاص مع زوج من كل الأشكال الحيوانية *
*4- إرسال طائر للبحث عن أرض مناسبة أهمية *
*5- قوس قزح كدليل على وجود تلك الأرض *
*6- انحدار البشرية من الجبال وإعادة تناسل البشرية بأكملها في قاسم مشترك واحد هو مجموعة الناجين** . *

*وهناك ملاحظة أساسية هي أن الاسم نوح لم يقتصر ذكره في الكتب السماوية فقط, بل في ثقافات وتقاليد منتشرة في بقاع مختلفة حول العالم . فعندما نأخذ بعين الاعتبار الاختلافات النهائية للغات المتداولة بين الشعوب , والتحريف المحلي الكبير الذي طرأ على أحداث الطوفان . ومع ذلك فإن الاسم بقي على حاله دون تغيير في مناطق منعزلة مثل :*
*- جزيرة هاواي حيث كان يدعى نو –و nu- u *
*- وفي السودان القديمة : نوه nuh *
*- وفي الصين نو – واه nu – wah *
*- وفي منطقة الأمازون : نوا noa *
*- وفي فريجيا ( منطقة تقع في الجنوب الغربي من آسيا الصغرى) : نوي noe *
*- وعند شعب البوشان في جنوب إفريقيا : نوه nuh أو هايانوه haiagnoh *



*فإن كانت الموروثات الشعبية في بقاع مختلفة من العالم تناقلت قصة نوح ببعض العناصر الاساسية و في فترات تاريخية تسبق الملحمة و تليها ..*

*لكان هذا دليلا قويا على صدق الرواية في الاساس و أن الملحمة مأخوذه منها ....والا لكنت مطالبا بالتفسير لي كيف وصلت الملحمة السومرية الي تلك البقاع ؟؟؟؟*

*ولي عودة لأكمل معك .. انتظرني*


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

> > المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحقيقةوالحق مشاهدة المشاركة
> >
> >
> > في الزمن المقدر لقصة الطوفان لم تتغطى كل الارض بالماء و هذا امر اخر ضد الكتاب المقدس بشكل واضح
> ...



نوح من وجهة نظر الأكاديميين
القضية ليست قضية مماحكة او شيء من هذا القبيل القضية عقلية و منطقية يا صديقي و ردك هذا تماماً مثل ردود المؤمنين بأديانهم عاطفة و غير عقلانية و يرهقون انفسهم بتفاسير طويلة ليبرروا امور بكتبهم و هل من العدل ان ينزل الاله كتب فيها كل هذه الفجوات و تحتاج الى ذلك الجهد الذي يستحيل ان يخرج بنتيجة مقنعة او منطقية و غاليتها طعوجة و لف و دوران و الجوهر يبقى كما هو 
و المصيبة انني لا اعرف من تعتمد من العلماء او غير ذلك او من المحايد بنظرك خذ هذه مقتبسة من وايكيبديا لكن الامر ابعد من ذلك 


> إستنادا إلى معظم المؤرخين و الأكاديميين في مجال اللغات فإن التوراة التي يعتبر أقدم كتاب ديني ذكر قصة نوح هو في الحقيقة عبارة عن مجموعة من المخطوطات كتبت من قبل العديد من الكتاب وليس من كاتب واحد أو مصدر واحد وإنها على الأغلب قد جمعت في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد [3] ، ونتيجة الإختلاف في المصادر فإن التوراة يظهر شخصيتين متناقضتين لنوح فتارة نرى نوح كرجل زاهد قريبا من "الخالق الأعظم" الذي إختاره ليخلص البشرية من الدمار وتارة أخرى نرى التوراة يصف نوح كأول فلاح في البشرية وكان أول صانع للنبيذ ويرى بعض المحللين إن هذا التناقض في وصف الشخصية قد يكون معناه انه ربما حدث خطأ اثناء نقل الروايات وإن بطل قصة الطوفان قد يكون جد نوح وإسمه بالعبرية أينوخ وبالعربية إدريس وإن هناك إحتمالا ان التشابه في العبرية بين إسمي نوح و آينوخ قد يكون سببا رئيسيا في هذا التناقض [4] [5].
> يعتقد البعض ان هذه البقعة على جبل آرارات في تركيا هي المنطقة التي إستقرت عليها سفينة نوح
> يعتقد البعض ان هذه البقعة على جبل آرارات في تركيا هي المنطقة التي إستقرت عليها سفينة نوح
> 
> ...




و هنا تسألني انني كيف تأكدت انني غير متأكد 



> وكيف تأكدت انك غير متأكد؟



صديقي من قال لك انني متأكد ؟؟؟
اللأدرية هي عدم التأكد , و الانسان بطبيعته يحاول الوصول للحقائق !

و يا صديقي قصة الطوفان بها ما بها و لا اريد طرح امور و نشتت الموضوع لترى استحالة حدوث ذلك 
و خصوصاً من وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس و غير ذلك ارجو ان لا يكون كلامك عن العصر الجليدي 
اما بالنسبة للزميل  اخرستوس فسوف اكتب ردي 
تحياتي


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/نوح#.D....83.D8.A7.D8.AF.D9.8A.D9.85.D9.8A.D9.8A.D9.86


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العهد القديم و التاريخ*

*تنبيه صغير للأخ الحقيقة والحق, موسوعة ويكدبديا ليست محل ثقة ولا تذكر إلا ما يريد المسلمون أن يضعوه فيها, ولذا فهي لا تعرض إلا ما يتوافق مع الفكر الإسلامي وتمنع نشر ما يتعارض معه *


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

صديقي انا دائماً انظر للعقلية البشرية فقط لا غير مثال في القرآن 
عندما يقول القرآن انظر للأبل كيف خلقت و للجبال كيف نصبت و للسماء كيف رفعت 

نستنتج ان محمد متأثر بمحيطه كما انه كان جالس و نظر حوله فرأى ابل فتسائل الابل كيف خلقت و نظرة حوله ليرى الجبال في الصحراء التي تحيط به و تسائل مرة اخرى الجبال كيف نصبت و رفع رأسه و نظر الى السماء و تسائل كيف نصبت اذاً واضح جداً فهو يتسائل لما يراه من محيطه "فلسفياً"


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

و لا تنسى حديث القرآن عن حملناهم في البحر و البر و يرددها دائماً البحر و البر  لأن محمد لم يكن يعلم انه هناك اختراع بالمستقبل سوف يحمل البشر بالجو و على زمان محمد لم يكن هناك بالجو لهذا يردد بالبحر و البر
لذلك ترى محمد شبه الاسراء و المعرج كمعجزة اي انه طار بالسماء و الفضاء لأن على زمانه هذه الامور مستحيلة
و لم يعلم مرة اخرى ما يخبئه المستقبل من اختراعات كالطائرة و المكوك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 يونيو 2008)

صديقي الفاضل ..
جاري قراءة تعليقك و الرد عليه ... ولكن ليس اليوم على ما أظن حسب وقتي
فقط أرجو الا يتشعب الموضوع أكثر من هذا ..

لحين كتابتي للرد أدعوك لقراءة :
 المسيحية و الوثنية 1- التشابة 
 المسيحية و الوثنية 2- المسيحية و ديانة مثرا 
المسيحية و الوثنية 5- خلق الكون بين الكتابو الاساطير 
المسيحية و الوثنية 6- التثليث بين المسيحية و الوثنية 

واشكرك حقا لانك بمشاركاتك تدفعني لاستكمال السلسة التي بدأتها منذ فترة


----------



## pariah12 (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: العهد القديم و التاريخ*



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> نوح من وجهة نظر الأكاديميين
> القضية ليست قضية مماحكة او شيء من هذا القبيل القضية عقلية و منطقية يا صديقي و ردك هذا تماماً مثل ردود المؤمنين بأديانهم عاطفة و غير عقلانية و يرهقون انفسهم بتفاسير طويلة ليبرروا امور بكتبهم و هل من العدل ان ينزل الاله كتب فيها كل هذه الفجوات و تحتاج الى ذلك الجهد الذي يستحيل ان يخرج بنتيجة مقنعة او منطقية و غاليتها طعوجة و لف و دوران و الجوهر يبقى كما هو
> و المصيبة انني لا اعرف من تعتمد من العلماء او غير ذلك او من المحايد بنظرك خذ هذه مقتبسة من وايكيبديا لكن الامر ابعد من ذلك



لكن يا عزيزي هذا ليس جواب، هذا رد.  طلبناك بدليل فقولك ان هذا من قبيل العقل والنطق ليس دليل بل راي شخصي.  
كنت اتمنى ان اقرأ شيء مفيد فيه تفنيد علمي لقصة الخلق.  انا بالانتظار اذا وجد، وساضع لك لاحقا الحقائق العلميه التي تثبت حدوث الوفان.  




الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> و هنا تسألني انني كيف تأكدت انني غير متأكد
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الاارديه هي عدم التاكد ( او حسب تعريفها الفلسفي: نظرية تنكر كليا أو جزئيا إمكان معرفة العالم) ، حسنا، لسنا مختلفين، انا اسال كيف تعرف انك غير متأكد؟


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2008)

الاخ الحقيقةوالحق
اخر مشاركة لك تم حذفها, و احذرك من وضع اي مشاركة تحتوي على معلومات اسلامية كاذبة
فيا صديقي انت نسخت و لصقت بكل سذاجة و لا يفرقك بشئ عن المسلم الجاهل, فكل ما ذكرته عن كرشنا و المسيح هو خاطئ, خاطئ خاطئ
و ابسط مثال, ان كرشنا لميمت بالصلب, بل مات برمح صياد
فأغبياء العالم الأسلامي ترجمة كلمة curse الى صليب لقربها من كلمة cross

فاحترم عقول القارئين و المحاورين و اياك ثم اياك ان تكرر هذا الخطأ مستقبلاً

و الان ركز جيداً على الموضوع و كفاك نط من موضوع لاخر, موضوعنا الطوفان, ركز فيه

رجاءاً الاخوة المسيحيين ان يركزون في نفس الموضوع

يتبع


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

my Rock قال:


> الاخ الحقيقةوالحق
> اخر مشاركة لك تم حذفها, و احذرك من وضع اي مشاركة تحتوي على معلومات اسلامية كاذبة
> فيا صديقي انت نسخت و لصقت بكل سذاجة و لا يفرقك بشئ عن المسلم الجاهل, فكل ما ذكرته عن كرشنا و المسيح هو خاطئ, خاطئ خاطئ
> و ابسط مثال, ان كرشنا لميمت بالصلب, بل مات برمح صياد
> ...



صديقي مشاركتي التي تعبت بصياغتها تحذف لأنني كتبت عدة امور في نهايتها و هي اتت كمثال جانبي فقط لا غير و انت اتهمتني انني مسلم , على كلٍ انا انسحب من هذا المنتدى و ان كنت تريد معرفة من هو حقيقة و حق و في  المنتديات الالحادية فأنا جاهز لكن كان باستطاعتك الاشارة الى اي مغالطة في كلامي دون حذف كلام طويل عريض بسبب كم جملة في النهاية 
اخوك محمد من فلسطين 
تحياتي


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

و صدقني منتداكم الموقر لا يختلف عن منتديات المسلمين و لن تجد الحرية إلا في المنتديات الالحادية فالكل يكتب ما يشاء و يناقش دون استخدام اساليب غير مقبولة تعودنا عليها من قبل متبعي الاديان .


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2008)

الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> من هو ايل ؟ و ما معنى ايل ؟ هل تعلم ؟ اجبني لكي اعود و اكمل


 
هل سنقلب الموضوع لأسئلة في الكنعانية يا اخي؟
ثم ما دخلنا باللغة الكنعانية
مادام الكلمة لها معناها في اللغة العبرية, فلا احد يملك الحق ان يخذ اشباه هذه الكلمات من لغات اخرى
فكلمة ايل تعني اله في العبرية و تجميعها هو الوهيم
و هنا ينتهي الكلام في نقاش نقطة اسم اسرائيل





> صديقي انت تتكلم مع ملحد و لا يهمني نظرة الكتاب المقدس او اي كتاب ديني آخر للأمور و ما يهمني هو العلم و الاكتشافات و الوقائع


 
و انت ايضاً تتكلم مع مسيحيين دستورهم و دليلهم هو الكتاب المقدس, كما انك بنفسك تحاور فيه, فكيف تأخذ جزء منه و تنقده و تترك الباقي الذي يرد على نقدك؟
عفواً لكن ليس اكثر من تهرب من الدلائل!

يُتبع


----------



## الحقيقةوالحق (16 يونيو 2008)

> هل سنقلب الموضوع لأسئلة في الكنعانية يا اخي؟
> ثم ما دخلنا باللغة الكنعانية
> مادام الكلمة لها معناها في اللغة العبرية, فلا احد يملك الحق ان يخذ اشباه هذه الكلمات من لغات اخرى
> فكلمة ايل تعني اله في العبرية و تجميعها هو الوهيم
> و هنا ينتهي الكلام في نقاش نقطة اسم اسرائيل



اولاً ايل التي تأتي في نهاية الكلامي هي تعني الالوهية و هو رأس مجمع الالهة الكنعانية الاله ايل

و لا اريد التشعب لأولوهيم , لكن استغرب من حضرتك عدم معرفة ذلك و انا ناقشت اخوة مسيحيين و من طوائف عديدة 



> و انت ايضاً تتكلم مع مسيحيين دستورهم و دليلهم هو الكتاب المقدس, كما انك بنفسك تحاور فيه, فكيف تأخذ جزء منه و تنقده و تترك الباقي الذي يرد على نقدك؟
> عفواً لكن ليس اكثر من تهرب من الدلائل!



صديقي الملحد او الحيادي يستنتج المغالطات في الكتب المقدسة المغالطات مع الوقائع و التاريخ 
و اسلوبك هذا يشبه اسلوب الطائفة القرآنية لكنهم يستطيعون استخدامه افضل , و اما بالنسبة للدليل فلقد اشبعتكم دلائل و هي امور معروفة و وضعت اسماء كتاب مثل فراس السواح و الكاتب الانكليزي ويلز و من وايكبيديا و قلت لكم اي مغالطة تعالوا وراجعوني بها



> يُتبع



اقنع نفسك بما هو غير منطقي و مغالط فذلك لا يعنيني الى اللقاء و سعدت بلقائكم  شكراً لأن حضرتكم حذفتم ردي 

سلام


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2008)

الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> اقنع نفسك بما هو غير منطقي و مغالط فذلك لا يعنيني الى اللقاء و سعدت بلقائكم شكراً لأن حضرتكم حذفتم ردي
> 
> سلام


 
أخترم نفسك و تعلم ادب الحوار
ليس من حقك ان تصف ايماني بغير المنطقي و بالمغالط, فهذه ليس من حقك و ليس من واجبك
هذا ابسط دليل لماذا نحذف مثل هذه الردود المسيئة
و انت تقرنا بالمنتديات المحلدة, ما لنا و ما لها؟ هذه المنتديات لا تؤمن بشئ و مهما اسئت لاي عقيدة فلن يتأثر احد, لكن لو وصفت الملحد بالغبي, فستطرد فوراً
فنحن لدينا عقيدة و من يتعدى عليها فهو يتعدى علينا و نحن لا نسمح بالتعدي على ايمانناو و الردود على هذه الشاكلة لا اهلاً و لا سهلاً لا بها و لا بطارحها

غريب كيف تغيرت طريقة كلامك, فقط لاننا بدأنا باخراس الشبهات الواهية التي طرحتها..
و اقول لك مجدداً, لا تفرق عن المسلم بشئ.. نفس طريقة التفكير و نفس التعتيم العقلي!


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هل من أحد*

نأتي الى الطوفان



الحقيقةوالحق قال:


> الآن قصة نوح و الطوفان
> الطوفان بين التوراة و مخطوطات الملاحم السومرية :
> قصة الطوفان لجلجامش "gilgamesh" سبقت الديانة اليهودية المسيحية بأكثر من 1000 سنة. فإن الكتاب المقدس اليهودي/المسيحي يقول بأن "يهوه" حث حدوث الطوفان. لكن نجد بالاسطورة "إنليل" سمح للطوفان بان يأخذ مجراه. بتعقب أصول إنليل هنا على الأرض، لقد وجدنا بأنه يعرف أيضا بـ"بل" و الذي تطور لاحقا إلي "بعل" و أخيرا إلي "بالزبوب". "نوح" بني سفينة: الإله إيا حذر "زيوسودر، Ziusudra" المعروف" أوتنابشتيم، Utnapishtim" و ليــــس "نوح" على الطوفان الوشيك و علمه كيف يبني سفينة. "حمامة" عادت إلي السفينة بجذع زيتون تدل علي إن الطوفان قد أنتهي و إن الماء تراجع. بالنسخة السومرية الأصلية، "غراب" بدلا من "الحمامة




انا راجعت مصادري و لقيت كلام مناقض لكلامك هذا
فهل تعطينا مصادر لكي نتأكد
و يا ريت يعني تترك الويكيبيديا بالعربي

منتظر مصدرك حتى نتأكد


----------



## أَمَة (27 يونيو 2008)

أرجو المعذرة لتأخري بالتعليق لكوني حديثة الدخول الى المنتدي واريد أن اطلع على الكثير في آن واحد.
على كل حال تعليقي ليس رد علي اي من المشاركات في هذا الموضوع، ولذلك لا أرى ضررا في توقيته.​ 
كل ما اريد قوله هو أن الملحدين أو اللادينين يرفضون كل الأديان وهم غافلون أنهم قد بدأوا دينا جديدا من حيث لا يدرون، 
إذ أنهم يريدون أن يفرضوا الحادهم أو لادينهم على كل البشر، 
واصبح لهم كتبهم المقدسة التي يستشهدون بها.
مثل كتب من سبقوهم في الالحاد واللادينية - وما أكثرهم، 
والويكيبيديا التي يستطيع اي انسان أن يكتب فيها ما يشاء، ويمكن لأي إنسان آخر أن يأتي بعده ليضيف أو ينقض ما يشاء أيضا.​ 







 الخاتمة 


 
لن يوفر الشيطان أية وسيلة لكي ينقض كلام الرب
فهو عدو خلاص البشر منذ بدئ الخليقة.
كذب على آدم وحواء وادعى أن كلام الله غير صحيح.
وهو الآن لا يزال يكذب مستخدما الوسائل الحديثة لتكذيب كلمة الله،
ولن يتوقف أمير الظلام هذا عن كذبه
وعن محاولاته في ابعادنا عن الله
فهو الكذاب وابو الكذب​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------

